
Seneca's 12 Rules for a Better Life - ricola
https://www.nuggetsofthought.com/2018/07/24/senecas-12-rules-for-a-better-life
======
eric_cartman
Here's the actual picture of Seneca [https://partiallyexaminedlife.com/wp-
content/uploads/seneca-...](https://partiallyexaminedlife.com/wp-
content/uploads/seneca-w-text.jpg)

Good read.

